# 18in Steelies...... who has em.



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

Where in the ef can i find them. I remember that crazy looking passat that had them but other than that I dont ever remember seeing any steelies in 18in. 
I talked to diamond racing wheels and they said it was nearly impossible to find a set. They said the wheels would be to heavy. Then does anyone know someone who makes look alike steelies in 18's.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_Where in the ef can i find them. I remember that crazy looking passat that had them but other than that I dont ever remember seeing any steelies in 18in. 
I talked to diamond racing wheels and they said it was nearly impossible to find a set. They said the wheels would be to heavy. Then does anyone know someone who makes look alike steelies in 18's.


ive seen some on ebay, i remember that passat as well. if i remember correctly it had tt-r32 spares, widened ovbiously


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (Static--)*

so tt's and r32's have 18in steelies.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_so tt's and r32's have 18in steelies.

right, althrough the are vey very very thin, unless you have them widened. i think the come with like a 165/18 on em or something like that..

so they are very thin

-- 
check it 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3107222


_Modified by Static-- at 9:52 AM 8-26-2008_


----------



## MacBeth_SK (Aug 25, 2008)

i think the vw t5 multivan has 18in steelies.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (MacBeth_SK)*

not mine, but its sex.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (foundubbedriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foundubbedriver* »_not mine, but its sex.

those are 17's


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_
those are 17's 

whoops.








_you still like it._


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (foundubbedriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foundubbedriver* »_
whoops.








_you still like it._

thats not the point


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (agoodlife)*

just called the vw dealer and they said that r32's didnt come w/ spare wheels.


----------



## ClubDownforce (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (agoodlife)*

I wanna say it was sportmax or something, that made the nascar wheels, I believe in up to 18"...
They looked kinda cool, I thought about running a set for a while back in my slammed days...


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_just called the vw dealer and they said that r32's didnt come w/ spare wheels.









they didnt, the audi TT did, aka audi tt and r32 are the same, r32 guys buy them so they can have a spare.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (Static--)*

i guess i dont get it. i guess if you have steelies or can get them cheap maybe spending money on them is worth it, but why go out and source steelies then have someone widen them (unless your doing the work yourself)... instead you could actually go find a nice set of wheels for the time/trouble/money. just my opinion of course.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

sport max racing "NASCAR"
http://www.performanceplustire...nchor










_Modified by pyro2001vr6 at 1:30 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_just called the vw dealer and they said that r32's didnt come w/ spare wheels.









R32's came with run flat tires and a flat repair kit instead of a spare tire, but you can buy R32/TT steelies....
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...heels








You would need to have them widened like crazy....would look pretty dope IMO....do it.




_Modified by CaliSteezR32 at 10:29 AM 8-26-2008_


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_
those are 17's 

and they're fugly.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_i guess i dont get it. i guess if you have steelies or can get them cheap maybe spending money on them is worth it, but why go out and source steelies then have someone widen them (unless your doing the work yourself)... instead you could actually go find a nice set of wheels for the time/trouble/money. just my opinion of course.









i agree, but i also have a soft spot for a dropped car on steels, if done right it can look good 
-- 
my photoshop = my dream, hope Castor Troy Doesnt mind

















_Modified by Static-- at 10:28 AM 8-26-2008_


----------



## mk42003_1.8t (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (foundubbedriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foundubbedriver* »_not mine, but its sex.









Anyone know where these steelies came from? Specs would be appreciated.


----------



## McFly. (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (Static--)*

they look dope but buddy it shouldn't be a dream you can get steelies for like nothing buy whitewalls and spray bomb them black


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (Mr.Mateo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Mateo* »_they look dope but buddy it shouldn't be a dream you can get steelies for like nothing buy whitewalls and spray bomb them black









my car is reflex silver, aka whitewalls and silver http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_i guess i dont get it. i guess if you have steelies or can get them cheap maybe spending money on them is worth it, but why go out and source steelies then have someone widen them (unless your doing the work yourself)... instead you could actually go find a nice set of wheels for the time/trouble/money. just my opinion of course.










Not doing my own work.... But I love the steelies look and i haven't really seen a mk4 pullem off proper. So Id to try but right now im supposed to be parting my ish out but i cant seem to stay away.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (Mr.Mateo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Mateo* »_they look dope but buddy it shouldn't be a dream you can get steelies for like nothing buy whitewalls and spray bomb them black









I think he meant the whole car, not the steelies only


----------



## gt02jettaz (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (mk42003_1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk42003_1.8t* »_
Anyone know where these steelies came from? Specs would be appreciated.


Car belongs(ed?) to AWAKE....Here's a picture of those wheels on the car they went to after he sold em

















Chris


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (gt02jettaz)*

http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/
more importantly
http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/drwcustom.html


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (-SLugO-)*

I called them they dont make 18in wheels. well they make em but there for offroad use..... Plus they would be probably 40+lbs....


_Modified by agoodlife at 10:56 AM 8-26-2008_


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_I called them they dont make 18in wheels.

but they can make 48" wide ones??


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*

did a ninja edit.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (agoodlife)*

you did. i figured it was not meant for street car wheels and only trucks and large vehicles


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

thats effin sick, in a non bias way no joke


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (VWskate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWskate* »_
Wrong.
The IY is my friend Chris's (WideDubTornado). He totaled that thing real nice.
This is his new car.

that's disappointing...his IY was so much nicer than his new one...but im a bbs rs hater


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (sterkrazzy)*

Wrong.
The IY is my friend Chris's (WideDubTornado). He totaled that thing real nice.
















This is his new car.


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

His old wheels/McPeePants new wheels.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Castor Troy* »_thats effin sick, in a non bias way no joke









i didnt know what one i liked best , red, white or blue ????


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Static--)*









Conrad shouldve done tis...


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Conrad shouldve done tis...

x2


----------



## akoehler (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_my photoshop = my dream, hope Castor Troy Doesnt mind

















SO dope


----------



## charlesdavisIII (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (akoehler)*

so I pretty much need steelies.....yup its official thats what I'm doing next


----------



## dgea1986 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (akoehler)*

I'm biased towards the 16's with whitewalls







Good luck ever finding 18" whitewall tires, though. Trust me on that one.


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (dgea1986)*

well this thread went no where fast.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_well this thread went no where fast. 

ITS SIMPLE, your only option is custom widened tt-r32 steels. just like i posted earlier


----------



## dgea1986 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_well this thread went no where fast. 

Umm. your question got answered in various ways. What more do you want. Were you expecting an 18" steelies registry?????


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (akoehler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akoehler* »_
SO dope









yeah, ive spent so much time just dreaming my car would magicly change color so i could do this. 
yet everyday i look out my window and see reflex silver


----------



## dgea1986 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_
yeah, ive spent so much time just dreaming my car would magicly change color so i could do this. 
yet everyday i look out my window and see reflex silver
















I feel your pain. I had that problem once.


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (dgea1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgea1986* »_
Umm. your question got answered in various ways. What more do you want. Were you expecting an 18" steelies registry?????









Never said I didn't have my question answered just stating that the thread went no where as all great threads tend to.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_
Never said I didn't have my question answered just stating that the thread went no where as all great threads tend to.









the mk4 forum


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (Castor Troy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Castor Troy* »_
the mk4 forum









x2


----------



## schwalm (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_
i didnt know what one i liked best , red, white or blue ????









That's my old car, hahaha nice


----------



## nopistons (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (schwalm)*

just curious, how much do wide 17-18" steelies weigh--those things have to be heavy.


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (nopistons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopistons* »_just curious, how much do wide 17-18" steelies weigh--those things have to be heavy.

Awake's wheels weighed in the neighborhood of 40lbs each...no tires.


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (bluebora20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluebora20v* »_
Awake's wheels weighed in the neighborhood of 40lbs each...no tires.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (schwalm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schwalm* »_
That's my old car, hahaha nice


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (bluebora20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluebora20v* »_
Awake's wheels weighed in the neighborhood of 40lbs each...no tires.


i think they look great, but the weight alone is reason enough to not run them.


----------



## worditsmenick (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (foundubbedriver)*









if only these did not say nascar or be "by" nascar. 
18 inch and im sure lighter than 40lbs with tires.


----------



## mk42003_1.8t (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (worditsmenick)*

How much do stock wheels and tires weigh? For example.. Long beach wheel with tires? Around 30?


----------



## mk42003_1.8t (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_
yeah, ive spent so much time just dreaming my car would magicly change color so i could do this. 
yet everyday i look out my window and see reflex silver
















I have a RS and can't wait to get a set of widened steelies. IMHO, I think RS can pull of widened steelies the best. The black and silver combo is just $$$. That, and if you have coils, the stance can look extremely aggresive if you have the right amount of stretch, poke, and height. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (worditsmenick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *worditsmenick* »_








if only these did not say nascar or be "by" nascar. 
18 inch and im sure lighter than 40lbs with tires. 

fill that ish with some spot putty, sand it and repaint it and imo its ok. Id do it for free if someone bought them and sent them to me







I effing hate nascar http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VWskate)*

what wheels are thosee???


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (mk42003_1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk42003_1.8t* »_
I have a RS and can't wait to get a set of widened steelies. IMHO, I think RS can pull of widened steelies the best. The black and silver combo is just $$$. That, and if you have coils, the stance can look extremely aggresive if you have the right amount of stretch, poke, and height. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not the point, i want whitewalls ..


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (dgea1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgea1986* »_









that car is so beat. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (rdubVr6)*

I want 17' steelies (with plans to widen them) for my winter wheels. I have no idea where to find them though.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Castor Troy* »_I effing hate nascar http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

X2
I snapped some shots of this guy at WaterWerksNW, I'm sure it's a WIP so give the guy a break http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (mk42003_1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk42003_1.8t* »_How much do stock wheels and tires weigh? For example.. Long beach wheel with tires? Around 30?

ha, no. Long beaches weigh 27 lbs by themselves. tires are typically 20 couple lbs you're looking at 50 lbs per corner on stock wheels, shave it down 10 lbs with race rims


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (gbisus13)*
















thats wide!


----------



## dgea1986 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: 18in Steelies...... who has em. (rdubVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdubVr6* »_
that car is so beat. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (gbisus13)*

theres no way tires way 20 lbs


----------



## shawnyholdup (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (dckeener)*

not 18's but steelies



_Modified by shawnyholdup at 7:03 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

good lord


----------



## shawnyholdup (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

some more for good measure.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

black and brown imo is never the way to go but that pulls it off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shawnyholdup (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

they are getting powder coated all creme' soon. i just havent had time to work on the car for a while


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (dckeener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dckeener* »_theres no way tires way 20 lbs









go on tire rack, find your tires then go to the specs page. 225 45 17 are ~24 lbs usually


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (gbisus13)*

18'' steelies, from a touareg


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

Those last two mk4's with the steelies looked horrible way too much poke and the stance sucked. 
Travy those 18' toureag steelies are they same as the tt ones? And that passat was the one I was talking about in the op.
Do you know how much each weighed? Probably close to 50-60lbs a peice.


_Modified by agoodlife at 11:18 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_Travy those 18' toureag steelies are they same as the tt ones? And that passat was the one I was talking about in the op.
Do you know how much each weighed? Probably close to 50-60lbs a peice.

no idea. but I just found out that the new b8 a4s have a 19'' steelie as a spare
125/70/19


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

im not sure if this was said anywhere as i didnt read page 2
but one of my friends was working on a bently....said they have 18 inch steelies that are bright orange....doubt that anyone could find a set but i may try


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

Orange bentley steelies would be dope.


----------



## Ziggy6953 (Jun 30, 2007)

a mercedes benz r-class comes with a collapsible spare tire. it is 18" but i dont know the tire size. it looks pretty big maybe 205/?/18


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (shawnyholdup)*

i wanna widen my 16" steelies so badly, but i cant justify spending that money on the work and tires.


----------



## Ziggy6953 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (TekNINEx20thAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TekNINEx20thAE* »_i wanna widen my 16" steelies so badly, but i cant justify spending that money on the work and tires.

hell yea...really expensive steelies.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_Travy those 18' toureag steelies are they same as the tt ones?

The Toureag is 5x130.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4034539


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (Travy)*

so where exactly can i get those wide steel rims????? i need a set for my r


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

did you even read the thread


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (agoodlife)*

nope, hopin someone would give a shortcut no a smart a** remark


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nope, hopin someone would give a shortcut no a smart a** remark


Well that sucks, read the thread


----------

